# Feeding fruit flies to tadpoles



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Often times I read advice about feeding dead fruit to thumbnail tadpoles inside the axil of plants so yesterday I took some dead fruit flies out of a water dish and put them inside the container of one azureus tadpole. There were somewhere between 10-15 of them. I looked in this morning and all the fruit flies we're gone.

Was this okay to do? The flies were from the day before and the water had also been changed yesterday. I've always just fed Indian Almond leaves, java moss, and fish flakes to the tadpoles.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Just make sure that water is stays clean after. Typically they may sink to the bottom and can cause an ammonia spike- 

Its a good protein source- Just gotta watch cleanliness of h20 : )


----------

